# Blood Sugar and Graves



## alta (Oct 21, 2007)

Has anyone else had the problem of high blood sugar with the graves?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have problem with a tad low out of Labs.

Normally hypos have problems with high pre diabetes.

However we are not all alike and there is going to be a certain percentage that does not fit the rule.


----------

